# ROM choosing help



## mobijew (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, need some advice. I hate touchwiz and all the carrier crap so I ALWAYS use AOSP ROMs. I love AOKP and it is working perfectly on my ATT SGS3, but since it is stock android based I don't have any of the features that were part of the reason I wanted this phone. Namely, svoice and the sharing stuff. What rom would you recommend? I use nova launcher so I guess that could help me with the touchwiz crap, but just want some feedback. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

mobijew said:


> Hey everyone, need some advice. I hate touchwiz and all the carrier crap so I ALWAYS use AOSP ROMs. I love AOKP and it is working perfectly on my ATT SGS3, but since it is stock android based I don't have any of the features that were part of the reason I wanted this phone. Namely, svoice and the sharing stuff. What rom would you recommend? I use nova launcher so I guess that could help me with the touchwiz crap, but just want some feedback. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Honestly, I got the s3 for the same reason. The features this rom has are quite amazing. Now I have been running aosp since gingerbread first came out and I must say, with apex launcher installed, im getting more and more used to the little bit of Touchwiz that's left over. I mean I used Handcent for my messages and SwiftKey for my keyboard. So I'm used to the look in have. But then again I don't have cm10 so we will see if that happens for me, I'm on Verizon so locked bootloader for now ;/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

